# SIPS stopped working in K4



## rJames (Jun 18, 2010)

Until now, I've been using SIPS 1.05. It just worked for me and I didn't need to update.

I haven't had need for it for a while and I've just noticed that my EW woodwinds don't work consistently with SIPS as they used to.

It works on the sus patch but not on the Qleg patches and most of the others.

I am using quieter Release tails and it seems like they are playing like notes in these cases. 

I think that when there is only one group that is the note and another one single group that is the release, it works fine. But if there are two groups representing piano and forte and two release groups representing p rel and f rel, then it goes to the correct velocity release group instead of playing the note.

Can anyone tell me how to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## Pietro (Jun 18, 2010)

My friend is experiencing problems with SIPS 2.05 in Kontakt 4.1 as well.

Similarily - not on all patches, but for example RA (Kompakt) patches and some of ProjectSam Orchestral Brass (new edition) - especially on french horn section.

Perhaps someone will have an idea on what the problems are. Here's an original description:

> 
_> For quite some time I used K4 along with SIPS legato scripts. I found SIPS (Solo 
> Instruments Performace Scripts) to be quite useful for sustain sample programs, 
> especially the SIPS legato script. 
> Recently, at the beginning of this week, I did an update to Kontakt version 4.1 
> and it was all fine for few days. Two days ago the SIPS legato script stopped 
> working. When playing legato (when SIPS is applied), there are no sounds coming 
> out, a silence. When playing non-legato - the sounds are there. When I play legato 
> and the sounds are not playing - at the CPU/DISK indicators in the upper area, the 
> DISK flashes red. It is strange problem, because some patches seem to be affected 
> and some other are not. 
> I uninstalled K4, installed it again but I didn\'t install the update. I applied 
> SIPS legato and everything was fine. Then I installed the 4.1 update and the 
> problem returned. 
> While sustained samples play fine, using SIPS makes no sound, which is quite a big 
> problem - I use SIPS legato almost every time I fire up an orchestral sustain 
> patch. 
> I also cannot get back to the previous versiono of Kontakt for using the SIPS, 
> since my projects were made with K4.1 and trying to open a project with older 
> Kontakt version makes the host crash._


- Piotr


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2010)

Works weird over here as well.

I get sound when playing legato, but I don't get the smooth change WHILE legato should sound, I get a volume gap!

Seems like there should be an update of some kind, and Big Bob is busy ATM :(


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

Related thread: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17105


----------



## synthetic (Dec 7, 2010)

I found that the scripts location moved in K4. Instead of being in Library/App Support/K4/scripts, now they're in Library/App Support/K4/presets/scripts. That fixed it for me.


----------



## uselessmind (Dec 17, 2010)

Today i tried SIPS2 for the first time with the intend to modify it eventually to suit my needs better.

Of course before i attempt something like that i would like to make sure SIPS won't give me any problems.
I am currently on Kontakt 4.11 and i don't experience any of the problems described.
I tested it with single groups and multiple groups for velocities, with and without release triggers.
The worst i had were a few hanging notes.

So am i missing something?


----------

